# English pointer mix pups avalible.



## a_bow_nut

Our dogs ended up getting together and now we have some pups that are about ready to go.

They are a Elhew English Pointer mix. These will be a good family dog that hunts also.

Take a look and let me know if you are interested. Asking $100.00 or best offer.

The sire.



















The whole family.










WATCH OUT! We're coming through.










Yum. Snow is some good stuff.










Shoot me a P.M. if they catch your eye.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ryfly

a_bow_nut said:


> Our dogs ended up getting together and now we have some pups that are about ready to go.
> 
> They are a Elhew English Pointer mix.


What else is in the Mix?


----------



## bwhntr

Typically when you get a EP mix, just dock the tails and call them GSP's!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## a_bow_nut

We think that she is a mix between springer and lab.

Here is a pic.










bwhntr,

LOL. Nah these pups are to good to do anything like that to them.


----------



## TAK

Ohh man! Just a $100... These are the top three! A mix of a LAB, POINTER and SPRINGER! Can you just think of the fleas these could keep of the good dogs! I would take two if the guy down the street did not have a Pointer, Setter, Chessie Cross... It is a demon on the flea collection! 
Me GSP's will live out their life Flea free!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

So they're pointer cross/crosses... :? 

I'm related to Rulon Gardner... But I suck at wrestling... -Ov-


----------



## proutdoors

WOW!


----------



## a_bow_nut

We are not looking to make a bunch of money on these pups. For the most part we just want to cover the costs of their shots and vet bills.

Pups are just over seven weeks old and have had all of their shots up to this point. We haven't done anything with their dew claws we thought that we would leave that choice up to their new owners. 

Feel free to ask any questions that you may have.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Feel free to ask any questions that you may have.


OK, here's one, why didn't you just spay the dog up front and save yourself the headache?

I might sound mean and nasty, but irresponsible dog owners drive me crazy and your "oops" breeding is just such an example. I respect and appreciate that you're trying to find them homes, but you'll do it a lot quicker if you give them away. Trust me. It's hard enough selling pure bred papered dogs in this economy let alone Pointer/Mutt crosses.

Best of luck...


----------



## bwhntr

oh oh...here comes the breeding police...


----------



## proutdoors

bwhntr said:


> oh oh...here comes the breeding police...


+1 :? :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> oh oh...here comes the breeding police...


Good thing there's no such thing or your A would be in jail! Mr Un-planed Pointer puppies "R" us! :evil:


----------



## bwhntr

Some of the nicest pups out there too! I am sorry we all didn't get the permission of Tex No Nuts before breeding :roll: ...you would make a great Nazi if born only a few years earlier!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

bwhntr said:


> Some of the nicest pups out there too! I am sorry we all didn't get the permission of Tex No Nuts before breeding :roll: ...you would make a great Nazi if born only a few years earlier!


 :twisted: Why do you think I own German Hitler dogs! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr

:mrgreen: Makes sense!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Bow_nut, I hope you have thick skin. I just felt like being a stinker today... :evil:


----------



## TAK

Chit happens! Just get them to good homes and be happy for it. Not a fan of the mix breed dogs but I know that many of them make some of the best dogs around!

Now the Pit/Rott crosses, you know what I am saying..... :evil:


----------



## a_bow_nut

In a perfect world this wouldn't have happend but that isn't the world that I live in. I knew that this would be coming before I even posted this thread and it's fine. I knew along time ago that I would not be able to please everbody so I just do what I can.

So now some more information.

Here are some pictures from awhile ago of each pup so that you can see the color variations.

Pups names from left to right. Spot, Britt, Westie, Snuffie, Maxx, and Mikey










Spot female SOLD










Britt female SOLD










Westie male










Snuffie male SOLD










Maxx male SOLD










Mikey male SOLD










The three white pups have had some light tan spots develope over the last couple of weeks. Will try and get them to hold still long enough to get current photos.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## shootemup

I have to agree with Tex on this one. Also the dew claws get them cut off now they will cause the new owners more grief then they ar worth. Right now its a quick snip later its an expensive surgury.


----------



## a_bow_nut

Finally got some better pictures of the white pups to show their coloration.

Enjoy.

Britt. Female SOLD










Snuffie. Male SOLD










Westie. Male










Though the middle pup is sold I still posted the picture to help show the colors.


----------



## coolgunnings

So are they springador pointers? -_O- -BaHa!-


----------



## a_bow_nut

All puppies are SOLD ! 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## coolgunnings

Good for you and the pups, hope that they went to good homes.


----------



## a_bow_nut

Yep we feel really good about the homes for every dog. Even had a twelve year old that had been saving up her money so that she could get a pointer and learn how to hunt with him.


----------

